# Lost sea mates



## manolito_1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Ken Porter. He was 2/eng on the City of Johannesburg in 1961 and later on he joined North Sea Ferries as C/Eng and was on the Norwave or Norland? when she went to the Faulklands.He used to live in Skirlaugh Hull.I sailed with Ellermans as a 'leckky'

My real name is Malcolm Bennington


----------

